# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  Ingeniero Agrónomo - Oferta Laboral

## WSS Perú SAC

Empresa de Inspecciones, Ensayos, Certificación, Saneamiento Ambiental y de Productos; necesita incorporar dentro de su staff de profesionales a un Ingeniero Agrónomo con experiencia principalmente en tratamientos sanitarios (fumigaciones) a  distintos tipos de productos para exportación/importación, como responsable técnico ante el Senasa.
Tipo de Contratación : Locación de Servicios
Experiencia : no menor a 3 años
Titulo, Colegiatarua y Habilitado
Disponibilidad : INMEDIATA.
Centro de Operaciones : Lima, con disponibilidad para viajar a lo largo del litoral, según se requiera. 
Enviar CV a : rduran@wssperu.net; jsalazar@wssperu.netTemas similares: Jorge millones liza - ingeniero agrónomo - unprg ingeniero o tecnico en Hidroponia Oferta Laboral - Coordinador Comercial para Proyecto de Olivo en Tacna (Segunda Convocatoria) Oferta Laboral - Asesor Comercial para Proyecto de Olivo en Tacna

----------

